

Everything you need to know about Silicon Roundabout  in 10 links - vccafe
http://www.vccafe.com/silicon-valley/the-rise-of-silicon-roundabout-tech-city-uk-in-10-links/
The rise of tech city UK - everything you need to know
======
dsingleton
_sigh_

This article is mostly bullshit and certainly doesn't "help grasp what Tech
City UK is all about", notably:

"which started as a government effort to rejuvenate East London" is laughably
incorrect. Silicon Roundabout was a jokey term coined (by Matt Biddulph) to
describe a bunch of companies working and socialising in the area. That was a
few years ago, since then it's become a big PR thing for local companies
(mostly co-working spaces) and now government.

Sure, there's tech growth, but an much is from pre-existing companies and
people. Gov involvement has brought some attention to the area, but also a lot
of sycophants and opportunists.

Another good skeptical read: gigaom.com/2011/11/11/is-london-tech-citys-
phenomenal-growth-just-spin/

------
barry-cotter
Upvoted just for this:

Interactive map – all companies and startups operating in East London

<http://www.techcitymap.com/index.html#/>

~~~
dsingleton
FYI the map is rapidly filling with non-tech, non-startup companies,including
galleries, art, fashion, nightclubs, etc.

